# Plug Connectors for MB Quart Reference RAA4200



## apotelyt (Nov 5, 2009)

I just acquired a MB Quart Reference RAA4200 amp. Problem i have, the amp came without any Plug connectors for the power and speaker.

Anyone knows where i can get these connectors to get the amp going?

TIA..


----------



## JoeDirte (Sep 21, 2009)

You're in luck  I have an RAA2400 that I blew last month. The plugs look the same, so lemme see if I can find 'em.


----------



## apotelyt (Nov 5, 2009)

JoeDirte said:


> You're in luck  I have an RAA2400 that I blew last month. The plugs look the same, so lemme see if I can find 'em.


thks..let me know.


----------

